# mirdif - housing and schools



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there

Thanks to everyone that has been answering my posts you have all been really helpfull.

Further questions have came to mind after doing more reasearch - Why are the property in Mirdif cheaper to other parts of Dubai - I understand that it is under the flight path is this the only reason? Are there still a lot of ex pats that stay there?

I have searched for schools here but am unsure which ones are in Mirdif. I have contacted schools and may have places at Dubai British School and also Dubai English Speaking College but I think these are a bit far from Mirdif - Is that the case? and if so anybody help with how long it would take to get them there? Obviously I would want to live as close to the schools as possible but budget for accommodation is dictating this at present!! 

Also one final question any idea how long it would take to get from Mirdif to 'road 54' it says on google maps it is about 10k but I don't know about the traffic situation.

Really appreciate anybodies help here


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Not familiar with Road 54, what area is that? Mirdif is a good residential location, the prices have been slower to creep up but have seen an increase recently. The flight path is the main drawback, that and the fact that there wasn't much around until the Uptown Development was completed, now there's is a fair amount to do. There are new parks being built and there are a number of schools in the locality. Depends on what curriculum you want your child to follow. Royal Dubai School is well known and is a British Curriculum school, there is also a brand new one open called Star school with really low numbers currently as it's just opened, again British Curriculum.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Not familiar with Road 54, what area is that? Mirdif is a good residential location, the prices have been slower to creep up but have seen an increase recently. The flight path is the main drawback, that and the fact that there wasn't much around until the Uptown Development was completed, now there's is a fair amount to do. There are new parks being built and there are a number of schools in the locality. Depends on what curriculum you want your child to follow. Royal Dubai School is well known and is a British Curriculum school, there is also a brand new one open called Star school with really low numbers currently as it's just opened, again British Curriculum.



thanks loads for your reply.

We would be looking for a British School for a 3 children 5,12,14.

I am not sure of the district that road 54 is in - all I know is that when you go on google maps it doesn't look far from Mishrif Park and Dubai Sewage Plant

Although you say there wasn't too much to do till recently - would there be enough to keep 3 children occupied when not in school and more to the point ME when they are 

Thanks very much for your help - and anybody elses


----------



## mmcintyre (Nov 15, 2008)

*Schooling in Mirdif and any tips*

Hi ,
It looks like you have asked all the questions that i need anwsering, could you tell me, did you have any luck on finding decent schools in the Mirdif area. I am looking for work and will be bringing my family with me. I have two girls of 5 & 3 and a baby boy of 6 months. I want to move to Mirdif as I have family living near spinneys, so I will be looking for a villa in that area. If you can give me any help or point me in the right direction that would be great. 

I would appreciate any assistance.

Thanks

Mick











dallan said:


> Hi there
> Hi ,
> It looks like you have asked all the questions that i need anwsering, could you tell me, did you have any luck on finding decent schools in the Mirdif area. I am looking for work and will be bringing my family with me. I have two girls of 5 & 3 and a baby boy of 6 months. I want to move to Mirdif as I have family living near spinneys, so I will be looking for a villa in that area. If you can give me any help or point me in the right direction that would be great.
> 
> ...


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

There are lots of schools in/around Mirdif. Your choice will be dictated by the curriculum you want your children to follow. For a comprehensive list visit the website for the Knowledge and Human Development Authority in Dubai Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Parents this site has a search function for schools. I know also of a brand new British Curiculum school in Mirdif which has just opened and has nice low numbers, which many parents from the UK may find attractive if their kids have attended a small school. our kids went to a very small rural school which is a stark contrast to the one they are in now.


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Junfan,

Could you let me know of that small school you mention. We move in Jan and are DESPERATE!!

many thanks.

I


----------

